# Back-Up Lights....



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone know of a *GOOD* auxillary back up light system? I've run all kinds over the years, including my latest try - Black Knight lights, -lasted almost one season... Before a connection corroded, and yes they were sealed up, -guess not good enough. I really don't want to have to drill into anything, if possible, and I already have the "hi-output light bulbs" in my back-up lights... Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

best bet is a head ach rack w/ some of those cat lights there super bright . blue line ent. can get them fyi


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

have you tried White Knight back up lights. they slide into your trailer recevier and still allow you to use it. and the plug into your tow pakage. i have them and love them


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Yes I tried the White Knights, that what I meant to say, instead of Black Knight. They only lasted one season for me, and I had sealed them up too...


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

Did you ever hang a fog light or driving light back there and use a relay off your back up lights to switch it on and off?


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Do it once, and do it right! Call Blueline and get the cat lights.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks, but what are 'Cat Lights' ??? -And how do I get ahold of Blueline? Do they have a web site? Thanks again!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

what we are calling "cat lights " their lights from a Caterpillar skid steer i believe . blueline ent is a member here on the site and does lighting and wiring for some of the member too . heres how too contact him Blue line ent


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks again, I found Blue Line site on line. I think I have finally decided what I'm going to try this year. I'm going with a portable 90lb. pull, magnetic mount light that plugs into the cig. lighter, 15 ft. cord, and will have an in-line on/off switch, -which I install. I only need it for my long drive, and will simply take it off when done. I'm just tired of hanging stuff off the back that rusts, breaks, or just stops working for whatever reason. So maybe for me this type of approach will work. The light is sold by Northern Equipment and is used on alot of farm tractors, and by by some who plow, for $26.00 it's worth a shot to me.


----------



## AFord350Flo (Mar 4, 2008)

The simplest back up light set up i found is the lightbuster i use it on my mason dump and it works pretty good just plugs into your 7 pin connecter and comes on when you go into reverse they sell it at lowes and advanced auto parts etc.. like 25 bucks

http://mototrixonline.com/index.php?customernumber=89965354685747&pr=Products_Light_Buster


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Wish I had seen this earlier, looks like it just might work. But right now I have the mag. mount light on the roof, just behind my min Liberty LED light, it does give me very good light, -and they screwed up and sent me two for the price of one, I let them know and they just said it was their mistake to just keep the second one on them! So I should be set for awhile. But thanks for the info! I'll try to post some pic's of the set up when I get a chance.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Just go buy a KC Daylighter and bolt it on!!!! LOL


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The problem with the KC's is they are to much of a spot light. go to the junk yard and get some Chevy headlight brackets that hold the small headlight. nice non spot lighting. (only thing a Chevy is good for ...donating head lights.)


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

does any one have a picture or link to these "cat lights" 
thanks
Kyle


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I buy flood lights from Farm & Fleet. Kinda like farm implement flood lights, they're about $13 and bright as hell. I have 2 mounted on all the spreaders and wired with 4 prong trailer plugs so when the spreaders get unhooked, all you gotta do is unplug them. The wiring is then ran to a switch panel in the cab. Cheap fix and they do the trick.xysport


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ColliganLands;595473 said:


> does any one have a picture or link to these "cat lights"
> thanks
> Kyle


hey kyle 
http://bluelineenterprises.com/truckB.html number 8 should be the one there are pics on here of night time


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mike psd;595807 said:


> hey kyle
> http://bluelineenterprises.com/truckB.html number 8 should be the one there are pics on here of night time


thanks for the link.. any idea how much those cost?
Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you can pm blue line ent for that if i remember last year something like 30 something i might be wrong but i do remember they where pricey but very bright and tough from the guys that have them


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ill send him a pm.. those lights look sweet and it looks like one more thing that im going to add to my rolling christmas tree lol


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

rolling christmas tree. i like that one


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ill post some videos once i get the whole thing together i thnk youll agree


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

JMO, but ive always mounted two of the cheap sealed beam lights you can buy from Napa under my rear bumper, they have always worked for me. After I built my own headache rack I mounted two more up there. The ones under the bumper come on in reverse and the two on the rack are hooked to a switch.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Ford445;602558 said:


> JMO, but ive always mounted two of the cheap sealed beam lights you can buy from Napa under my rear bumper, they have always worked for me. After I built my own headache rack I mounted two more up there. The ones under the bumper come on in reverse and the two on the rack are hooked to a switch.


i have the same exact setup on my superduty. two sealed beams under bumper pointing out at slight angle, and two mounted on my back rack pointing straight back. they definately throw off light and i paid like 40 bucks for all four... all of mine are ran into a switch though, also got a backup alarm on a switch so when i want it on i just throw the switch and the cicuits complete and comes on and off when i shift in and out of reverse.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Kyle Christmas coming early ?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

? - im confused lol


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Ford445;602558 said:


> JMO, but ive always mounted two of the cheap sealed beam lights you can buy from Napa under my rear bumper, they have always worked for me. After I built my own headache rack I mounted two more up there. The ones under the bumper come on in reverse and the two on the rack are hooked to a switch.


Thats what we run on are 1-tons and the best part about it is if they come in contact with something they dont brake or smash cause the housings rubber.


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

*lightbuster*



AFord350Flo;595398 said:


> The simplest back up light set up i found is the lightbuster i use it on my mason dump and it works pretty good just plugs into your 7 pin connecter and comes on when you go into reverse they sell it at lowes and advanced auto parts etc.. like 25 bucks
> 
> http://mototrixonline.com/index.php?customernumber=89965354685747&pr=Products_Light_Buster


I found on of these at Lowes works great. Cheap enough that if I back into hard pack snow ice and screw it up I won't flip out over it.


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

I use two Grote rubber enclosed farm implement lightson my Headache rack wired to a switch, two more bolted to my salt spreader on a cigarette lighter cord and two more hard wired into my reverse light under the bumper!


----------

